# FreeBSD 6.4 Release+IPFW+Squid3.0 transparent proxy



## teddy133 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dear All,

  I've installed FreeBSD 6.4 Release+IPFW+Squid3.0 in my vmware workstation 6 , also I recompile kernel with options as below:

```
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
```
 and added 
	
	



```
squid_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf.

Now I can visit Internet by use port 3128, and the question is that the default settings of IE can not access Internet, even I change squid.conf with 
	
	



```
http_port 3128 transparent
```
 and 
	
	



```
ipfw add fwd 127.0.0.1 tcp from any to any 80,443
```

What should I do?
Thanks and waiting for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

*Either* choose 'normal proxying' (with Squid running on port 3128 in non-transparent mode and with web browsers pointing to the proxy) *or* use 'transparent proxying' (with Squid running on localhost:3128 in transparent mode and with web browsers *not* pointing to any proxy). 

Note that:

1) it is not possible to use https (port 443) in transparent mode; you must let it straight through.
2) squid must be built with ipfw support for transparent operation
3) there are 10,000 documents on the Internet about this type of setup. Use Google.
4) there are several squid threads on these forums already. Search.


----------



## osman (Sep 4, 2009)

Just want to add one more thing that your firewall rule is wrong
It should be
ipfw add fwd 127.0.0.1,3128 tcp from any to any 80 
and of course you cant redirect port 443 as told by DutchDaemon.


----------

